# Did PersonalityCafe make you more leftist/rightist?



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Jawz said:


> This thread proves just how many of you lot waste your time.
> 
> If your positions are unchanged (or even "more of the thing you already believed) after months/years of arguments then what the fuck are you even doing here? :shrug:
> 
> ...


Procrastinating? 

Can't be only me


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Aridela said:


> Procrastinating?
> 
> Can't be only me


I will admit that PerC helped me develop a new appreciation for one-dimensional hollow characters in movies since apparently so many exist IRL it seems unfair to criticize them in media.


----------



## Folsom (Jun 20, 2018)

I came here quite politically apathetic.

I have been a spectator to a lot of the debates on here to do with politics and I have used them as a springboard to learn about issues I wasn't that interested in.

If I had to chart a progression, I have probably moved from centre left to centre right, taking into account the shift in political perception of what used to be considered centrist now being considered far right.

But my view of and understanding of a lot of political topics could probably be considered juvenile, so who cares?


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

I usually try to avoid political debates on this site because I don't consider forum members to be sources, but I still like to gauge what people from different political factions might be thinking. Most "debates" I've been in have lasted less than a page, and were unproductive because debating is actually a terrible method of communicating political views. I'm not sure why it gets held up as some kind of exemplar of reason, when even a "good" debate is basically junk food. It's about employing the right verbal trickery at the right time before your opponent can, because it's ultimately about "winning" rather than about establishing truth.

That being said, I've reconsidered beliefs, and what I think of people who hold certain opposing positions from posters on this site, although I wouldn't say I've moved on the political spectrum. Joined center-left (farther left by American standards), still am. This site is flooded with the most vacuous sort of alt-righters who I inherently can't take seriously and never will (there were some pretty ridiculous people on the left when I first joined, but most of them had left by the time of the 2016 American election), but there are definitely some people on the (non-alt) right here who are clearly very smart and have reasons for holding the beliefs they have and have caused me to have more respect for certain positions along with the people who hold them. These people are a breath of fresh air for a number of reasons, because they prevent the creation of echo chambers.

Echo chambers are incredibly unhealthy environments: they stifle growth, and at the very least, it's important to actually know who the other side is, what they believe, and why. 



Jawz said:


> I will admit that PerC helped me develop a new appreciation for one-dimensional hollow characters in movies since apparently so many exist IRL it seems unfair to criticize them in media.


A lot of these guys are the same ones who throw around accusations of "NPCs! Sheeple! Conformists!" as if they themselves aren't basically indistinguishable from bots.

Tbh though I've always kind of liked flat characters if the plot is good enough, because you can project whatever you want on to them.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I would say, maybe slightly, or maybe its helped identify whatever "political spectrum" I fall into. Maybe I'm just a little bit more "mature" than I was before. I just find discussions interesting. However, I've talked about political things for so long, I'm tired of talking about it, it's tempting to give an opinion but I can't be bothered anymore, too exhausting. Change in my views would be from multiple external and internal factors, not only PerC.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

PerC has had little effect on my political positions. Of course, I tend to avoid the "debate" and "current events" forums so that could be something, too. On the other hand, I learned more about my political positions when I discovered the thread here about the political spectrum, which was interesting. Authoritarian vs. libertarian and left vs. right. I am left libertarian. This helped me to understand other people's viewpoints better. I like the concept.

I'm not verbalizing it very well, but, there you have it. No change but more clarity.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I used to be very conservative when I was younger. I remember reading pages of my diary from years ago and finding some pretty weird shit there. I know I even posted some dumb views here as well.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

For whatever reason, I'm classified as "right-wing" (for the same reason Ted Nugent is), but in the 1700s, I'd be classified as "left-wing" since I believe in classical constitutional republicanism (in the original sense of the term). Freedom before order!

Anyway, PerC hasn't changed my ideals. I'm still as critical of "isms" as Ferris Bueller (even though I'm more like Cameron Frye).



Kitaraah said:


> right-wing people are so abrasive.


It comes with the territory.























































Being concerned for civil D-FENS is NOT a character flaw!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

PerC taught me that no one is right.


----------



## APBReloaded (Mar 8, 2019)

Takes more than an internet forum to change my viewpoint. My viewpoint doesn't exist really, I keep it to myself unless somebody explicitly asks. Which is almost never.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Just made me more stupid lol.
But seriously, no affect.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Now I just care even less about everything.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

Wellsy said:


> How has the debates and general postings of this site impacted upon your political views and values?
> How has it shifted or not?


I'm a U.S. Citizen.

I grew up in a household with parents that I believe always voted Democrat. Definitely I know that is true of my Dad. My mom was mostly uninterested in politics and therefore I believe she probably voted the way my dad did.

Strangely enough, I don't believe I have ever voted for a democrat (_not counting the one time I cast a vote for Hilary in the primaries because I thought she was more beatable than Obama_) even though I was raised in a household that viewed the republican party as representing only those born with a silver spoon in their mouth. (_viewpoint firmly held by my dad_) 

I am older than most on this forum and not easily swayed by appeals to emotion or moved to reject a core value on the basis of it not being mainstream or popular. I do find it interesting to try to understand how different ones come to hold the political viewpoints they do. 

While my political position (how I vote) remains unchanged, I believe my ability to view things more objectively and pragmatically have improved.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

I don't think it has changed my opinion, but I think it has given me broader perspectives. Especially as this is an international forum with views from many countries, it makes you have to think of things more from the base, from the core, not relying on the frames culture provides. I might have more understanding or respect for some opposing views (not all) than before. In some ways I feel more pessimistic too I guess though... a bit disappointed.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

This site hasn't affected my ideals or political leanings at as far as I can discern. I ignore the debate forum mostly, it's pointless to engage in most of it as it's primarily just an echo chamber where people go to feel justified in their opinions. I really don't desire outside 
validation for my beliefs.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

To be honest, PerC has made me realize that I'm a *True Neutral.* I only look out for myself..


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> To be honest, PerC has made me realize that I'm a *True Neutral.* I only look out for myself..


the online world doesn't help me much with learning about myself

two weeks into a job, i think i'm Neutral Good


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

If anything, PerC has made me more horny.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Max said:


> If anything, PerC has made me more horny.


some posts and some members ... me too lol


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Generally speaking I don't change because i am still left. It's the world who changed, people move in throngs to the left of me and suddenly I am no longer left, not even center.

Left behind left no more. Such a cruel fate and it's just fine for me h:

Yet i did learned some things and do changed my opinion on some issues. One of them is that i found the current left as disgusting, if not more, as those who stayed in the right all thid time. Now i am just content to challenge them both. 

_Sent sans PC_


----------

